# Skyline importing, LEGALLY



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

I have heard from a reliable source that the NHTSA is no longer accepting applications for Skylines based on the Motorex/JK petitions.

What does this mean?

No RI will be able to reverse engineer a Motorex car and submit it. So no more Skylines at present.

Future?

Someone needs to restart the process and start from ground zero to get some coming in legally. That means crash testing, EPA and OBD-II. It can all be done. I have helped a couple people to get moving, but no one follows through. 

If someone claims to be able to legalize a Skyline in the USA and hasn't done the crash testing, call BS and don't touch it with a 10' pole.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

So what about these guys.


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

Zen31ZR said:


> So what about these guys.


First strike is they are in the UK.

Second, is they haven't gotten one legalized yet. In my book that means you have a Bond Release letter from NHTSA/DOT saying the car is approved. If they don't have one of those, then it is not a road legal car under Federal law and this applies to all of the importers.

On the other hand, there are plenty of container cars here already, but it's a risky deal if you want to drive it on the street.


----------

